# can yoy tell a horse's age by its teeth?



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't see the pictures as I am at work, but yes you can get a good estimate on a horse's age by their teeth.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

You can get a rough estimate by their teeth, yes.

But the photos you provided don't show much, apart from that he is young.

To get a more accurate reading, you need a shot of them from the side, and from above, if you can get him to open his mouth. Here's a great reference sheet as an example.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

ill try to get better ones


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks pretty young, but I can't tell if the corner incisor is permanent or not from the photos. It looks like all 4 central incisors are permanent and in wear, so if the outside incisors are still a baby teeth, then he'd be ~4 to 4 1/2, if all the incisors are permanent and in wear then he be at least a year older.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i know he is less than 2 he just dropped his testicals about a week or two ago and its curvy likee the one year old in the picture and most people i know even my vet says they drop 6-10 months on average this horse is so confusing even my vet can't pinpoint his age by his teeth and she is normally pretty good


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

cant really judge wear also he is a rescue and was eating anything he could find where he was ive even caught him trying to pull the sheet metal off the last barn they were at


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i will try to get better pictures he is really good about it me in his mouth i was just fighting with my phone camera ill get a friend to help later or tomorrow


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

So did his old owner not know how old he was? Or can you just not get them to tell you/don't trust them to tell you the truth?


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i don't trust im to tell the truth he said twitch is 1.6 and sadly they were riding him but he also said a bunch of other stuff i knew was not true like he was getting 6 scoops of food twice a day had just had is feet done and he had been wormed and all that i found out to not be true i think he is younger when i bought him i got him as a gelding i didn't know he just hadent dropped yet and when the vet came out she said he was 3! due to the wear on his teet when she found out he hadent dropped yet she changed it to 6 -10 months but even she was confused and he just dropped so we don't know what to think someone said he was two due to his tail and i've been giving everything between 6 months and 2 years


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

darkiss4428 said:


> i know he is less than 2 he just dropped his testicals about a week or two ago and its curvy likee the one year old in the picture and most people i know even my vet says they drop 6-10 months on average this horse is so confusing even my vet can't pinpoint his age by his teeth and she is normally pretty good


In that case I guess all of his teeth are baby teeth. The temporary set of corner incisors comes in at 6-9 months, but that doesn't tell you anything you don't already know unless they haven't grown down far enough for the top set to touch the bottom set ("in wear"), and I don't think anything else really comes in until the 2nd molar at 2 years, and then the center set of permanent incisors would come in around 2 1/2. Assuming he doesn't have the 2nd molar (which I don't think you'd be able to take a photo of, but the vet should be able to feel for) that still gives you a wide range of anywhere from 6 months to 2 years.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i got new pics but he put up a fight but i hope tease help with a better age judgement


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i found this that gives by year what do you think?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm betting he's around 2 years old by those photos.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i was looking at that he just dosent seem that old


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

They are milk teeth, and I would say he is around 2 years old. He will loose the central teeth when he is around 2.5 years. 
You cannot exactly pinpoint their age, to the month but, I would say that the old owners were telling you the truth about his age.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks everyone


----------

